# What Is A Good Tow Vehicle For A 21rs?



## dtbriz (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi again! I was the guy that asked about towing a 21RS with a 2007 Nissan Frontier a couple of weeks ago. I see that somebody else has asked the same question and gotten similar (and very informative!) replies that the Frontier wouldn't make a good tow vehicle for a 21RS. My question is this: What would be a good tow vehicle for a 21RS? In my case, we are now considering replacing our 97 Jeep Grand Cherokee and getting something to do the job. I just bought the Frontier and plan on keeping it a long time! Is a Dodge Durango with the smaller v-8 or the hemi v-8 suitable? How about a Tahoe or Yukon? We want to stay away from a large SUV (Suburban size) and another pickup truck is out of the question. How about a v8 Toyota 4Runner?

Thank you again.

dtbriz


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

A tahoe, a yukon, a durango or an armada would do the job, we tow with a yukon. Wheelbase on the 4runner is a little short but with a good sway control setup it could do it.

We're going for the 3/4 ton burb for the next tow vehicle.

Happy truck hunting......

Mike


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

How about one of these:

http://www.f650pickups.com/indexb.html


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you are thinking about a Toyota 4Runner I would suggest you take a look at the 07 Sequoias. It has the same v-8 engine and has a longer wheelbase and track which will help quite a bit with towing. Several people here are towing with them and seem happy with the vehicles performance. The best thing right now is you can pick up a Sequoia dirt cheap since there is a new model expected in the fall. I've seen dealers around here offering them for invoice or less and then a $2,000 rebate. I think you'll be much happier with the Sequoia than the 4Runner when it comes to towing.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We tow a 25RSS with a 4Runner AND a Hensley Arrow and have travelled all of the major New England mtn ranges. Its been a wonderful combo - VERY reliable, capable, and steady. We would not have done this without the Hensley due to the slightly short wheel base (There are, however, others here who do).


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MJRey said:


> If you are thinking about a Toyota 4Runner I would suggest you take a look at the 07 Sequoias. It has the same v-8 engine and has a longer wheelbase and track which will help quite a bit with towing. Several people here are towing with them and seem happy with the vehicles performance. The best thing right now is you can pick up a Sequoia dirt cheap since there is a new model expected in the fall. I've seen dealers around here offering them for invoice or less and then a $2,000 rebate. I think you'll be much happier with the Sequoia than the 4Runner when it comes to towing.


WARNING: A friend, who is a real estate agency owner, and gets a new vehicle yearly (write-off), plus business miles went from a Sequoia to a RAV4. The Sequoia was eating her UP in gas, even with gas allowance!! She's far from being cheap, btw! I think that's why Toyota has cut their price to rock-bottom AND giving rebate. If it's a daily driver, as well as a tow vehicle, that's definitely something to consider. Just my .02.
Darlene


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We just got back from our first trip with our durango. We went straight south to fl. It was approx 925 miles each way with some hills in kentucky, tenn. and alabama. During some of the hills I was able to maintain 55-60. On some of the big hills I did have to push the pedal to floor but kept it at 55+. The durango pulled it well. I don't think i would go bigger that a 23 rs. I also have the 5.9l which gives it a little more power. I also have the equalizer hitch. The one thing i wish I would have known about( besides this site) before I bought my tv was that I would want a bigger tv down the road. We will probably get a bigger tv in the next two years. It all amounts to comfort, I am a fireman and drive big equipment regularly. If u do go with a smaller veh. besides the previous advice, get some good mirrors. The smaller vehicles make it difficult to see on the sides and back of the trailer. Good luck with your choices.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

My simple thinking is look to the future - Is this strictly for towing or is it a everyday vehicle? When we bought our crew cab that weighed heavily on our minds. If you want a SUV make sure your not kicking yourself six months from now saying I should of went bigger. I'm not one to always say bigger is better but safety and usefullness are the big factors for me. If you buy a SUV make sure it can tow what you want. Like you probably read on this site go with 80%. Considering your going with a 21RS a tahoe or a 1500 series truck you'll do fine.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

If you are considering a Tahoe, drive one then drive the Suburban.

Back in 04 when we were SUV shopping, GM had an â€˜Auto Show in Motionâ€™ event in the parking lot of the local arena. They had all of their models AND a lot of the competitors grouped by class and a little road coarse set up for each. (The H2 had itâ€™s own loop with big mounds of dirt to drive over â€" cool) You can imagine that the GMâ€™s were all fully loaded while the others were pretty basic. The DW and I each drove about everything they had â€" Cars, Trucks, And SUVâ€™s

Anyway, we had an Explorer at the time and were looking to move up to an Expedition. We each drove the Ex, Tahoe, and then the Suburban and could not believe the differences. We loved the Suburban. I guess the extra wheelbase is what makes the difference in the way it drives - all we could say was SMOOOOOOOTH.

We got our Suburban a few months later and have really enjoyed it. Driving it is a breeze. I will admit that at first, backing it was a little nerve racking. You do not realize how big it is until it is time to back â€˜er up. Also, you have to approach a parking space with a different approach angle, but you figure all that out fast and it becomes second nature.

Our Suburban has been relieved of towing duties, but continues to be my wifeâ€™s daily driver. I have also been informed that when it is time to replace the â€˜Burb, she will get another one.

Your should probably just skip the whole process, get a 1 Ton Dully, and shop for a giant 5 wheel!







All roads lead to bigger trucks and bigger campers!


----------



## Gone2 (Apr 14, 2007)

We pull our Passport 200QS outback clone with a Hemi Durango. Ours has the 3.55 gears and it would probably do so much better with the 3.92's. It works, but its not optimal, lots of bogging/down shifting on long grades.

If you got the 4.7L V-8 Durango, it would probably HAVE to be with 3.92 gears. I'm not even sure that combo is available.


----------



## Chad Haugen (Mar 29, 2007)

My advice would be to get as much towing vehicle as you can get. All roads do lead to bigger and better. You may not now but later you may want to get bigger and you don't want to have to get another vehicle to pull it. Also look at vehicles that were designed to pull large loads. Even with your relatively small camper the easier your vehicle pulls it the less fuel you'll use and the easier it is on the tranny and other components. Happy carshopping


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

dtbriz,

Check out my signature line.

I highly suggest the Durango as your SUV option. She pulls the 21RS up any sized grade like a champ with the 3.92 gears (8,900# towing cap). Finding a Durango with the 3.92's was the most difficult part when I went looking for an upgrade (of my 2002 Durango with only 3.55 gears).

The added bonus is you can say, "Yes, its got a Hemi!"

Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just one point.. In any V-8 SUV, a Tahoe will get best mileage if you buy a 2007.. The new 5.3 v-8 has many added features this year to up the mileage. From what I have read the Tahoe/Yukon leads the fuel mileage class this year for SUV's, and as my local fuel price just went to 2.95 today, you might look into one..

Carey


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have a 2005 Sequoia V8 and pulls just fine. We have a reese dual cam sway control with weight distribution. It tracks perfectly behind our SUV.


----------

